# Photo Gallery for various Smokers



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Perhaps we could start a gallery of pics and info on the various smokers on the market.

Listed by make and model.
Average prices.

Here in Canada our choices are *very limited.*

Maybe any of the Canadian members that have had luck procuring smokers, could share their experience.

10 years ago, we had to go stateside just to purchase an ECB! Now they are available here.

As of now I'm leaning toward a big block GOSM, however no stores here carry it, so I may pick one up this summer when I go to Oshkosh.

Let me know what you think folks .......


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

Squeezy,is that Oshkosh,wisconsin?If so when would you be here and how long?I throw out an invitation for salmon fishing if you have interest and the sun and moon align so we could get together.I live about an hour from oshkosh.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont live in canada but figured some info on what i use would be ok.

*MASTERBUILT 7 in 1 Smoker Black*

*average price $105 to $145 - i paid $40*

*i like my because i can smoke in the any weather. the real disadvantage to this one is that it eats propane, but you can smoke using charcoal as well.*

*when i was living in canada, i couldnt find one that i liked so i ended up building my own.*


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Wisconsin is the only Oshkosh I know ... coming over the week of the Airventure convention ( I used to be a pilot) also my wife's daughter lives there and will be staying with them.

Will be there for about a week ... it would be great to pop over for a day. How many miles in that hour? I've never fished for salmon before; sounds like fun!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

You sure got a deal on that one ... wow! $40

Having an ECB with the propane conversion, gives me similar capabilities to yours I think. I want something with the front loading style with capacity.
I also have a new offset I picked up on sale at a grocery store. It has been converted to propane as well. What I like about it is the single grid with lots of space ( 6 racks of ribs lying flat with ease)

thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## kueh (Apr 28, 2007)

Walmart is still sellig the GOSM 3605 for $190 Can.


----------



## linescum (Apr 28, 2007)

i have a ecb smoke-n-pit that i picked up at the bargain barn for 50 bucks. Thin metal, leaks like a screen but i've turned out some pretty darn good q with that thing.

i'm in the market for another smoker that is a little less work but i'll still use the ole ECB


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Aha!  Maybe I can get one ordered in here in Ontario, that would be cool!
Thanks for the tip. I was in our local Wallymart today ... they had nothing!!!

Do you own one? If so, di you order it or did they have it in the store?

I do ask a lot of questions ...don't I ?


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2007)

my buddy(in ontario) use to order his duck decoys from walmart in canada, he price matched them to cabellas(usa) and they gave it to him for face value... example... they said 15.99 usd,,, he paid 15.99 cdn

got to love walmart policies..lol

if its in stock in walmart anywhere, they will bring it to your local store free of charge.... even if its just a bag of chips... have done this b4...lol


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't get it. I mean, I can understand why it's hard to get some things in Australia, but Canada is connected to the US. And what about manufacturing? Do you guys make anything?
You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a custom pit builder here in the states. Maybe one of you guys in Canada aught to start a pit and grill manufacturing business.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Squeezy-

Brinkmans All-In-One is almost identical to the Masterbuilt, 17,000 BTU makes a great grill, smoker, fryer, steamer, for charcoal, electric or propane. Northern tool has it for $89 Use it on concrete as coal sparks can fall out.


----------



## beerivore (Apr 29, 2007)

I bought a Char-griller Deluxe Griller (model 2828) with a side firebox (model 2424). The sfb was sold separately. The grill was $99 and sfb was $42 @ Menards in nw burbs of chicago.  I have read that you can buy them together, but I have not found them in any stores around me.


----------



## coz (Apr 29, 2007)

Gunny,I dont know how many commercail pit builders there are in Canada but there are a bunch of guys who build their own.The site where I learned about the unit I built is from Canada and theres a bunch of guys up there doing them.
Squeezy when you are getting ready to come down for the air show PM me and we can try to make arraingments to go Salmon fishing.I know you can buy a 1 day license so it isnt to costly.I am about 60 miles west of Oshkosh.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 29, 2007)

Gunslinger...when it comes to alot of stuff...man Canada is still in the dark ages ....we manufacture next to nothing ...which means importing almost everything...then most everyone sit around cryin about it ....but won't do much about it !! ....hell ,we still live in igloos :) ..lol....what ya gonna do ? have to get a passport ,go to my neighbouring country and bring home a custom built smoker...pay all the taxes and duties and then higher prices on the fuel and meat to put in it ....before we even season it !! lol....what a Country :)....


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2007)

the only problem is finding one Debi... when you mail order something like that in Canada, it costs almost as much to ship it as it does to buy it....

i smoked on one of those Brinkmans via my fishing buddy... he got it while he was down here in the US.. he tried to order one from the US but at the time there was something about shipping, duty, taxes oh yah i remember what it was... the price was doubled by the time he would have gotten it home..lol

what all the canadian folks have to do is get a really good friend state site, get them to ship it to Canada, mark as a gift, put the price of the value of the gift redicilously(sp?) low and pay no duty and no taxes... i do it with computers and computer parts for my family back home...

Now i wish i could ship some good beer down here..lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Teacup -

They still have to pay the taxes. I have some friends in Canada that got really upset when I sent them Christmas presents they got slammed for taxes even though they were home made comforters.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL...Okay Teacup...what'll it be Molson Canadian,...alpine ( my fav )...kokany...Moosehead ( my other fav ) lol....send me your address ..lol :)


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2007)

actually its Sleemans Honey Brown.... Dave's Honey Brown... none of that watered down stuff..lol

Debi:

yes you pay taxes on it... just on the value you put on the pkg AND it all depends on what time of the year you are shipping it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





its strange but i send computers and parts all of the time, we just sent my dad and his wife 2 official leather nascar jackets, leather harley ball cap and paid next to nothing for everything (we paid duty,taxes and shipping)... maybe it depends on what part of the border they are going across on and the custom agents they have to deal with....

EDIT: i just figured out what it was.... if you use USPS, FedX or UPS, it makes a difference...


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't know that! 

I told them it cost me about $25 to make and they didn't believe me. I sent it USPS.


" ... if you use USPS, FedX or UPS, it makes a difference..."


----------



## squeezy (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Coz ... if you have any contact info for these guys I'd appreciate it. 
Yeah, a days fishing sounds great! Do you have any vacation days that week? The best of the airventure convention is on the weekends, but I can be flexible 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Did I mention that I think Wisconsin is one of the most beautiflul states?


----------



## squeezy (Apr 29, 2007)

Sometimes the shipping is more than the product 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I shop eBay quite often and have to constantly plead with sellers to give us a break, fortunately many do. Costs are still high, even though our dollar is stronger against the U.S. dollar.
Example: Took me a week to track down a Canadian source for the Maverick ET-73 thermometer. Was very surprised to find out that Home Hardware had them, not on the shelf though, had to be ordered (took a week) and had to pay $68 CDN with the taxes ....


----------



## squeezy (Apr 29, 2007)

What kind of beer do you like Jeff? I'll bring you some next time I'm headin' your way!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 29, 2007)

Check this out ... I thought it would be great to have a cover for my ECB ... found one on eBay for about $5 .... I asked about shipping to Canada .... are you ready for this? *$18*  Some folks must think I just fell off the turnip truck! 

If you would like to look at the item it is here;

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...DME:L:RTQ:CA:1


----------



## kueh (Apr 29, 2007)

Squeezy..... there are two Wallys here in town and both have one each instore.

Yes, I have one, I purchased instore last year for $130.  I'm not sure why it's $60 more this year.


----------



## coz (Apr 29, 2007)

Paul,I have a boss who lets me take dayss off with a day or 2 notice so for me its just picking the best weather day.I dont remember the dates for the air show so you should let me jnow but we should be able to make it happen.
 As far as the website for the cookers its    http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/ind...orum=smokinjim
  they are a great group of guys and there are links to build pictures and while there might not be a complete set of plans to build one of these the info is there and every one helps out.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Squeezy-

There are some sellers on eBay that sell cheap but really make their money on shipping charges through unsuspecting shoppers. I always check the shipping before bidding on anything. I got stung a few year back on trading cards. Cheap cards but $12.95 for shipping! Ouch!


----------

